# Nash for MVP



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Good article by ESPN's Eric Neel.
http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=neel/041215


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

I love Steve Nash and what he has done in Dallas and now in Phoenix, he deserves his props but....

As long as Garnett and Duncan keep on doing what they do, they will continue to share the MVP award for several years to come


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I don't know, if Nash can take this team from lottery to top of the West, he will get a lot of votes.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

om inclined to agree with turkishdelight... Nash is a true leader that makes his team better, just like Duncan, Garnett doesn't make others better really, he just does everything himself which is equally if not even more impressive...

but i digress,

Nash should be MVP in my mind, Nash or Duncan... or Dan Dickau


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Nash will certainly be a top candidate, but I can't see him winning it over KG or Duncan.

Also I think when the Suns begin to fade at the end of the season, people will start leaning to KG, Duncan who previously thought Nash should get it.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Nash will certainly be a top candidate, but I can't see him winning it over KG or Duncan.
> 
> Also I think when the Suns begin to fade at the end of the season, people will start leaning to KG, Duncan who previously thought Nash should get it.


What makes you think Suns, or particularly Nash, will fade in the end? Why is everyone saying that? 

I have a strong confidence in Nash this year because Suns is a different team from Mavs. However, of course if there's an injury, then he won't be considered as a MVP. 

Nash is definitely the MVP on the team. Most people choose MVP according to stats and of course you can't compare Nash's stats with Duncan and KG. 

Jimmy


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I could bite. A lot of wins, scoring well but in the flow of things, shooting lights out (.533 .409 right now), and 11 APG. That's a lot.

He could lead the league in assists, FG% for a guard (he's 4th overall right now), double-doubles for a guard, FT%, and possibly be on the winningest team.


----------



## sneballa7 (Jun 29, 2004)

The Suns have been doing great so far this season with the help oh Nash. He really knows how to run this offense. He is the MVP of the season so far.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

It would be unfair to give Nash the MVP for making a lottery team into a playoff team, JKidd did the same thing a couple years ago with a less talented team and he didn't get it, so I think that it should go to KG or TD.


----------

